# Cleaning grates



## cromag (Dec 17, 2012)

I seen last night on BBQ Pitmasters they were tossing the meat onto grates that were not cleaned and still had chunks from previous smokes. Are there any concerns about getting sick by not cleaning the grates from chunks of food sitting for days or weeks?


----------



## dougmays (Dec 17, 2012)

i always run my smoker for atleast 30 minutes before putting any food on to burn off any bacteria that might be there. at that point the left over food would be reduced down to char...you could scrape it off with a spatula or grill brush. If there were large chucks of meet or something i wold take those off. I rarely "clean" my grates unless it was damp and they grow mold.

Curious to hear how others think as well


----------



## sqwib (Dec 17, 2012)

I also get mine up to about 400 before tossing on the meat.


----------



## dougmays (Dec 18, 2012)

i wish my dishwasher  was bigger because i'd love to just throw them in it after i'm done but 22" is way to big.


----------



## mike johnson (Dec 18, 2012)

I wash my grates in the dishwasher after every smoke.They barely fit but I have an MES40 not some big'ole stick burner ( YET ).


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 18, 2012)

No issues. The Preheat Sterilizes the grates. Think about Black Iron pans and Woks, they never see soap only a wipe out and maybe hot water if needed. Now I clean my grates if I am planning a Cold Smoke. Wouldn't want to end up with funky Cheese...JJ


----------



## roadkill cafe (Dec 18, 2012)

I clean my grates after each smoke. I use a Brillo steel wool pad to get the baked on heavy stuff off, then toss in the dishwasher. If I don't feel like scrubbing I'll place the grates in a large plastic trash bag and spray them down good with oven cleaner. Let sit overnight and hose off in the morning. They come out sparkling clean everytime without any effort. Can't stand the thought of cooking my food on dirty grates. Wouldn't cook in a dirty frying or roaster pan would ya? Just my .02.


----------



## bruno994 (Dec 18, 2012)

If I'm cooking at the house, I'll run the temp up (above 300), take a water hose and give the grates and RF plate a good hosing down with my drain open.  The dogs appreciate the grease and meat chunks that I throw into the woods.  If I am cooking a comp and can't clean it with water and steam, some time during the next week I'll pull the grates out, chip loose any grease from the plate, wire brush the grates, build a fire, then hose it out.


----------



## dougmays (Dec 18, 2012)

Roadkill Cafe said:


> I clean my grates after each smoke. I use a Brillo steel wool pad to get the baked on heavy stuff off, then toss in the dishwasher.* If I don't feel like scrubbing I'll place the grates in a large plastic trash bag and spray them down good with oven cleaner. Let sit overnight and hose off in the morning. They come out sparkling clean everytime without any effort. *Can't stand the thought of cooking my food on dirty grates. Wouldn't cook in a dirty frying or roaster pan would ya? Just my .02.


This is a really good idea! i might try this next time. I could also lie my grates down on my dishwaster but that'd take the entire bottom shelf space


----------



## roadkill cafe (Dec 18, 2012)

dougmays said:


> This is a really good idea! i might try this next time. I could also lie my grates down on my dishwaster but that'd take the entire bottom shelf space


Doug, if you do this remember 2 things....1) be careful not to get any oven cleaner on your skin or use gloves and 2) after coating the grates with oven cleaner, twist the end of the bag and fold under or over with something weighing it down.

Steve


----------



## woodcutter (Dec 18, 2012)

Self clean cycle on the oven will bring them back to good condition if they need a deep cleaning.


----------

